# Not sure what this means



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I found an add on craigslist and i am torn between selling my wether or keeping him. He is not a mini nubian, but maybe she would want to make a deal. My question is, what is the F1 and F2 things the poster talks about? Here is the post:

Interested in a trade? Nigerians for mini nubians (Rathdrum)
I raise nigerian dwarfs and mini nubians. I am thinking to just concentrate on one breed. My herd is tested negative for CAE, CL and Johnes. The milkers are also tested for TB and brucellosis and are clean.

Currently I have 2 mini nubian bucks- F1 and F2 both with excellent breed character
I have a F1 doe- airplane ears, F2, and 2 F4 does all are in milk, but 2 have babies so I don't milk them every day. 
I also have an F2, F3, and F4 doeling

If interested you can view my goats at www.bitoblissfarm.com

Let me know what you have or if you are just interested in purchasing also we can talk.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

F1, F2 etc. refers to generations of hybrids. So, a mini-Nubian is a cross between a Nigerian Dwarf (male) and a Nubian (female). The offspring of that original crossing is F1. When the F1s breed, their kids are F2 (the grandkids of the original, separate breed goats). It sounds to me like she is _offering_ mini-Nubians, wanting Nigerian Dwarf goats instead, as the breed she wants to concentrate on. Otherwise, she wouldn't be listing the various generations of crosses she has, to trade off. So, if your wether is a Nigerian Dwarf, she _might_ be interested in having him...but if she is breeding, I'm afraid he wouldn't help her programme! Of course, you can get in touch with her and find out for sure.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Based on that ad, I am going to guess that the ad poster is looking for breeding stock, and not wethers. They state that they are looking for ND, and are looking to stick with one breed. I personally would pass on it in your situation, as it appears that the ad is to get breedings tock for a particular breed.

F1, F2, F3, F4 are generations bred to be mini-Nubian. F1 is 1st generation, F2 is 2nd generation, etc.... To be "pure" MN, they have to be X number of generations bred in. Since most first generations have distinct traits that are not specifically Nubian, like ears and such, you have to continue breeding between the generations to get closer and closer to the ideal - a goat that resembles a Nubian in appearance, but is smaller in size.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Ohhh i see what you mean now


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

